# ?ZELNORM SIDE EFFECT??



## katrn54 (Jun 25, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN TAKING ZELNORM FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS NOW. I HAVE NOTICED THAT IT DOES NOT WORK QUITE AS WELL AS IT DID THE FIRST COUPLE OF MONTHS. IT HAS STILL HELPED BUT I NOW HAVE A DISCHARGE FROM MY NIPPLES MUCH LIKE I HAD IN LATE PREGNANCY. THE MEDICAL TERM FOR THIS CONDITION IS GALACTORRHEA. THERE ARE SOME MEDICATIONS THAT HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO CAUSE THIS AND IF IT IS CAUSED BY A MEDICINE IT IS USUALLY NOT A SUFFICIENT REASON TO STOP THE MEDICINE. REGLAN, ANOTHER MEDICATION THAT SPEEDS UP THE GI TRACT CAN CAUSE THIS. IF YOU ARE A WOMAN TAKING ZELNORM AND HAVE HAD THIS PROBLEM SINCE STARTING THE DRUG, PLEASE REPLY. THIS DISCHARGE IS NOT SPONTANEOUS. I ONLY NOTICED IT BECAUSE AS I WAS STRAINING IN A POSITION THAT PUT PRESSURE ON MY BREAST I NOTICED A DISCHARGE. HAVING BREAST FED MY CHILDREN, I WAS FAMILIAR WITH HOW TO EXPRESS MILK AND TRIED SQUEEZING THE AREA AROUND MY NIPPLE AND SOME SLIGHTLY COLORED FLUID CAME OUT. IF ANYONE HAS HAD OR HAS A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

did you post this in the zelnorm forum (5HT4)?tom


----------

